# 617 leading problem



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

i have a 617 10 shot with 6" barrel,revolver came directly from smith and wesson to replace another revolver (warrenty issue that they couldn't repair) fouls the forcing cone and the begining of the rifiling and is a absolute bear to clean as well as being the least accurate revolver ive owned to date and ive owned many ,primarily smiths any suggestions for a permanent fix short of selling it or sending it back to them and has canyone else experianced this problem ?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

How about using a different (jacketed) bullet?


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi James and thanks for the reply,at this time i am unaware of ANY jacketed 22 LR rounds on the market


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

New guns, particularly stainless, tend to have slightly rough barrels. I have had to lap barrels of new guns a couple of times. I also use copper wash loads like Minimag to help smooth and burnish the barrel.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If Brownells sells a Lewis Lead Remover kit for the .22, it would be worth buying. It cuts the work down to a more easily managed job. It also burnishes the barrel, while you remove the leading.
Problem is, the kit may not be available for the .22, since it's so small.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> Hi James and thanks for the reply,at this time i am unaware of ANY jacketed 22 LR rounds on the market


I buy boxes of Federal and Remington bulk (550 rnds) at Walmart, both of which are jacketed.

Additionally, on line retailers sell jacketed LR ammo.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Rounds you named are copper _washed_ not copper _jacketed_. However you are correct in that it can cut down on leading. The problem with the 617 though sounds like the forcing cone needs burnishing. I shoot a 317 daily in an indoor garage range (bullet trap) and I use CBs as well as LR. Yes, they are dirty and take some work to clean. All .22 bullets are soft and that jump from the cylinder to forcing cone does lead to some leading. I just live with it.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Call S&W Customer Service and explain the problem.
You didn't say after how many rounds the leading occurs.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

update smith and wesson wants it back ,i will keep you posted as to the outcome


----------



## Graham (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a new S&W 617 with 4'' barrel coming in soon . Planning on using copper washed rounds from CCI,


----------



## dentkimterry (Mar 13, 2011)

This is an old thread but this is my experience. I bought a 617 6" new. Took it out the first time with Federal Bulk ammo 525 count. After about 225 rounds there was a lead build up on the top strap above the forcing cone that was hanging down so far it was impeding the cylinder turning. Took it home and cleaned it up. It was a mess and took a long time. Next time I went out with CCI Blazer ammo. Much better. Still a little bit of accumulation but manageable.


----------

